# Racing around 3



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

We're assembling again at my house, in my shed. Around 3pm this time. I have visitors coming from the south plus the regulars this Saturday (4/10). So anyone interested in coming and racing, swapping or selling, are welcome. Don't know how late we'll be playing w/ cars, but we're all going to the St. Louis show Sunday 4/11. 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

U didn't forget to invite Cuzzin Jack did ya? You know them Daniels get their hackles up when you leave them out!!!!!!Speccially ol number 7
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hilltop & Ronnie made it in. We spent the afternoon visiting & running cars. Couple of the regulars came over. It was a beautiful day in Missouri today. There was one uninvited guest though.....see pics. This is a Prairie Kingsnake. He's one of the good kind, eats rodents & other poisionous snakes. This one I set free way off behind the house. Randy found it while making a phone call. 

And hey Joe, we missed you today.

--fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

:wave:Sorry I wasn't there. I really wanted to, but had no wheels. See you at the St. Louis show tomorrow!
hojoe


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Your snake reminds my youth when I was living in the country (between corn fields and pine forest). We often saw grass snakes and vipers, sneaking around or hiding in our property corners :thumbsup:

Hopefully for my mother, we never saw a snake in our house, even on summer


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Any pics of Cobra or Vipers on the road course? 
How about a Mongoose on the drag strip? :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Got to see Randy & Ronnie today at the St. Louis show. Really glad they were able to make it up yesterday. We had a BLAST! Looking forward to the next visit. I didn't get the chance to take pictures yesterday, hopefully Randy will get to post his. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh man what a weekend!!! Me and a good friend drove up Saturday to the Cowboy museum, well worth the drive!!! I kept looking, and looking, and looking and still didn't see everything, there was no way to see it all in one visit!!! We had a fantastic time talking shop and racing, just having a fun. Thanks to Lendell and Kelly for their great hospitality!!! I'm sorry and applogize if we wore out our welcome, but I just didn't want a leave!!! Hope we can make it back again!!! RM


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Dang! I can't believe I missed the show again.


----------

